# Polaris 850 tires



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive got 31 wides and im not hard on my bike but i keep replacing parts. So im thinking about maybe downsizing. Im not scared to hit jus about any hole and im kind of still wanting to do that. But i jus dont kno what to do i need some advice, do u guys think that maybe if i put skinnies on the front, will i reduce breaking parts. Thanks in advance


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes it should keep from breakin as much on the front


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

wait.. 31" wides on a polaris? thats your problem haha jk im sure 31" wides on ANY machine would be hard on parts.. id reccomend skinnies in the front though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try goin to skinnies up front.


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

Yea i may jus try skinnies. Does anyone kno if i switched to 30 radial outlaws if i would have as many problems because they are basically about the same weight.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Less beer and a bit of throttle control.. I would cost less


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

TexasTitan said:


> Yea i may jus try skinnies. Does anyone kno if i switched to 30 radial outlaws if i would have as many problems because they are basically about the same weight.


well they are less aggressive than the regular 31" outlaws, so i guess they would be a little easier on your quad.. but generally if you go wide in front your in some trouble without real good throttle control..


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

Im serious i did not hammer on it at all. I may jus try the law 2s i dont kno


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

.....unless you're thinking about going to 28" OL2s, then they will most likely be even harder on it than the 31s. The 29.5 OL2s weigh a decent amount more and have more aggressive lugs than 31s and arent but 1/2" smaller at most. Not trying to discourage you, just making sure you realize. I vote to try skinnies up front, I believe you'll be happy.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with filthy the OL2's are heavier than the 31's and arent going to be any easier on your drivetrain. Im not bashing them bc im running them on mine and love them! Unless your like me and just really wanting to try them out I think going skinnies on the front would be your best bet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The law radials should be a good bit lighter, and being not as aggressive should be easier on the drive train.


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

im thinking about setting the 850 up for trail riding because the 850 cost way too much to be full time mud machine lol


----------

